# OMG!!!!!



## Carley

Sorry about the bad photos!!!!!! My EDD: 19th December (until scan confirms otherwise).

Tell me what you all think...
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 170









test2.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 126


----------



## NeyNey

Well holy shamoly!!!

congratulations sweetie!!!!! Thats such excellent news!

And that is a cool looking test!! - what brand is that?


----------



## avistar

congrats!!!


----------



## Samo

i doooo see a line there!!!


----------



## cinderella08

I see lines!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Vickie

Looks good! Congratulations!!


----------



## Suz

:) Congrats!!!!


----------



## Nic-Flowers

Oh Carley, Jeff says congrats! He was behind me when I looked at the picture, I am so happy for you, that is a definite line!


----------



## toot

so happy for you carley, I wish you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Carley

NeyNey said:


> Well holy shamoly!!!
> 
> congratulations sweetie!!!!! Thats such excellent news!
> 
> And that is a cool looking test!! - what brand is that?

I have no idea; it's my doctors test :)


----------



## Carley

I'm just so nervous. What will I do if the bloods come back negative?


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: Honey cross that bridge when you come to it


----------



## Mynxie

congrats


----------



## Capuru

Congrats!


----------



## Brockie

Congratulations Carley!! looks like April is being a good month for BFP'S!*

My EDD is 17th December!!!*:headspin:


----------



## Carley

Ohhhh 2 days before me! How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations sweetie!! I'm so happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## loopylew

congrats thats brill news xx


----------



## tansey

Congrats and good luck :hugs:


----------



## suzan

Congrats!
LOL at the rocket shaped test.. first time I see it hehe


----------



## tinkerbell123

Congrats!! How lare were you when you got BFP? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

Ooh, congrats Carley, great news xxx


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations :)


----------



## Anababe

Oh My God Hun!!! I was just thinking about you this morning! Congratulations!! Im soooo happy for you! :dance: :headspin: :happydance:

Have a very happy and healthy 9 months!! :D

Hope im joining you soon!

xxxx


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congrats hun!!

Your only a few days behind me, i should be around the 14th of dec!!


----------



## tink

:headspin:congrats!:headspin:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Woohoo Congratulations! xXx


----------



## HAYS

WOOP!congrats hun defo a line!!xx


----------



## maz

congrats hunny. have a wonderful pregnancy

xx


----------



## biteable

well done hunni,will look forward to seeing you in 1st trimester


----------



## Alexandra

OMG now I saw this! Congratulations!!!!! Another one leaving us for the 1st trimester board! May you have nine months of happiness and health.


----------



## SJK

congrats xx:happydance:


----------



## wishing4ababy

congratulations. Have a happy and healthy 9 months!! :hugs:


----------



## Tishimouse

This is wonderful news. Yah-blooming-hoo! to you and heartfelt congratulations to you both.

Wishing you a wonderful, healthy and happy 9 months and a well earned glass of vino at the end of it all. In fact, go for Champagne.


----------



## cinderella08

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a wonderful H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## journey

Woo hoo - congratulations!!!


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations Carley! I'm so happy for you :)
xxx


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x


----------



## Farie

Congrats - have a wonderful 9 months


----------



## diva4180

I see the lines!! :) congratulations hun, have a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## connoll

congratulations
enjoy


----------



## _Alice_

Aww congratulations hun xx


----------



## BeachPrincess

How did I miss this thread?!?!?!?! AHHH!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOO HOO!!!!! YAYY!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## superp123

It's seems I'm the last one here!!! Congrats sweaty!! What a ride hey? Hope you have a happy healthy 9.... and a very Merry X-mas!!!
P


----------



## Carley

I'm hoping the same, thank you everyone :hugs: I'm still here to support everyone else ttc!!!!


----------



## UKMummy

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Ann-Marie

:hug: Congratulations. :hug:


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! x


----------



## Carley

Thank you everyone :hugs:


----------



## hayley352

congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baby&i

congrats darling, even though i was on a different TTC board and wasnt on the babymaking journey with you, i wish you a lovely h&h 9mos! Im due 19th dec!!! wahooo xx


----------



## Carley

We can enjoy our pregnancies together :)


----------

